# very hard draw. what to do?



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey all.
just posted in another topic and decided to ask the question here.
I had a smoke the other day (cant remember the name now), and it was a real hard draw.. What can be done about that? I cut it about the same as i normally do. lit it in the same fashion, but this one was just horrible.
once tried smoking it a bit i did notice that it felt alot softer (when squeezed) on the lit half of the cigar. And pretty hard on the foot(at least i think thats the foot) side.. the side that is capped...

any thoughts? i did have one of the same cigars previous and had no problems with it. 

could this be an over humidification thing?


----------



## rupuzld (Jan 28, 2010)

socapots said:


> Hey all.
> just posted in another topic and decided to ask the question here.
> I had a smoke the other day (cant remember the name now), and it was a real hard draw.. What can be done about that? I cut it about the same as i normally do. lit it in the same fashion, but this one was just horrible.
> once tried smoking it a bit i did notice that it felt alot softer (when squeezed) on the lit half of the cigar. And pretty hard on the foot(at least i think thats the foot) side.. the side that is capped...
> ...


The foot of the cigar is actually the lit end and the head is the end you put in your mouth. If you go online you can order a draw poker for this exact sort of thing(inserted into the middle of the cut end of the cigar and it loosens up the cigar giving you a better draw. Some people use a toothpick from what I have heard but a if you have the extra funds a poker is a decent investment.

Sometimes though you just get a cigar from time to time with a seemingly impossible draw, unless this is a constant problem with your cigars i wouldn't be worried about any humidification issues. Hope your next cigar is better than your last.

Adriano


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Letting your smokes rest in the humidor for at least a couple of weeks helps the draw quite a bit. Try it. It works for me.


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

sounds over-humidified.

that's why i generally rest things i get for 3 months, and even then, if it's a tight roll, they just seem to hold that humidity in the core of the smoke.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Get ahold of a member on here who makes and sells a tool specifically for this problem,,,a great draw tool that I and others highly recommend. Members name is Boom.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-wtt-latest-batch-handcrafted-draw-tools.html


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

> Sometimes though you just get a cigar from time to time with a seemingly impossible draw, unless this is a constant problem with your cigars i wouldn't be worried about any humidification issues.


I'm with Adriano. Unless the issue is duplicated with other smokes, I wouldn't sweat the RH. I haven't splurged for a poker yet, but I have used toothpicks, spent wooden matches and straightened paper clips in a pinch to try to open up a tight smoke.

Cigars are made by hand out of dried leaves. Given that fact, it is amazing that there is any consistency at all in them. Every now and then you will get one that is wrapped a little tight (like some of my friends).


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Get ahold of a member on here who makes and sells a tool specifically for this problem,,,a great draw tool that I and others highly recommend. Members name is Boom.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-wtt-latest-batch-handcrafted-draw-tools.html


1) You can use those bamboo sticks used for BBQ food from the grocery store. They don't always work, but they are cheap.

2) You can get Boom's draw tool @ $25. There are other draw tools out there but this is the best one I've seen by a large margin. He's easy to deal with as well. I figure this will pay for itself if you smoke at lest semi-regularly...


----------



## thefenderbender (Jan 11, 2010)

I got a metal bbq skewer from the dollar store that I have employed from time to time. Works great!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

PM boom for a hand made purty and functional one, Damn has it made my life a little better.

here's his link, Good luck!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-wtt-latest-batch-handcrafted-draw-tools.html


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

Sometimes I get cigars with super tight draws and its at the head of cigar itself, in some stick I've found very large stems that have been knoted and bent to a huge ball of tabbacco cloger, sometimes pieces of wood rather nasty things really. Hmm Maybe If you run some drayno through it, it should loosen up some of that clog. But remember to wash your cigar out througly before doing this.(FOR THE LOVE OF GOD,DO NOT DRAYNO YOUR CIGAR)


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

bxcarracer said:


> Sometimes I get cigars with super tight draws and its at the head of cigar itself, in some stick I've found very large stems that have been knoted and bent to a huge ball of tabbacco cloger, sometimes pieces of wood rather nasty things really. Hmm Maybe If you run some drayno through it, it should loosen up some of that clog. But remember to wash your cigar out througly before doing this.(FOR THE LOVE OF GOD,DO NOT DRAYNO YOUR CIGAR)


haha.. well it certainly went down the drain.. 
i honestly cant remember how much of it i suffered through.
But i know I didnt smoke the whole thing. Just ended up being to much work. 
maybe 1/2 of it was smoked before i gave up on it. 
shitty when you put out the cash and get something like that in return. 
But i guess that just the way it will go sometimes.. lol.

thought about stickin something in there to loosen it up. But i was in the car and had nothing to use at all.

and thanks for the clarification on the foot head part of the cigar.. I knew i read it before just couldnt remember what was what at the time. lol


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

socapots said:


> haha.. well it certainly went down the drain..
> i honestly cant remember how much of it i suffered through.
> But i know I didnt smoke the whole thing. Just ended up being to much work.
> maybe 1/2 of it was smoked before i gave up on it.
> ...


Ussually if I get a clogged stick I just go to my B&M tell em its messed up and they give me a new cigar. I dont know if this is true with all B&M's but I do feel they are somewhat entitled to give you your money back or give you another stick. After all they did sell you a defective item.


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

A plugged cigar is a pretty rare thing (for most stuff sold at your typical B&M) and there ain't much you can do about it. You can skewer it or toss it.

I agree that most B&Ms should replace the stick, try to hold onto it. If they have good customer service and good rep relations then the manufacturer or rep will hear about it.

Most quality companies want you to tell them if they have a defective product so they can fix it, not just "I won't tell anyone, and won't ever smoke that ever again".


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I was going to point you toward Boom's draw tools too...


----------



## Smokinafattie (Aug 28, 2009)

One of the members here mentioned a very good idea a while back for this issue. He purchased a extra long drill bit and drills the cigar in question. The science behind it is that instead of just ramming a poker into it and pushing the tobacco the drill actually removes some tobacco freeing up the draw.
I thought it was a great idea and have been wanting to try it.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

bxcarracer said:


> Ussually if I get a clogged stick I just go to my B&M tell em its messed up and they give me a new cigar. I dont know if this is true with all B&M's but I do feel they are somewhat entitled to give you your money back or give you another stick. After all they did sell you a defective item.


that's an option i actually didn't even think about. the place i got it from has be very good to me in the past. Had a problem with the humidification device i was using as well as the solution and he replaced it all without a question.
certainly to late though. i tossed it in the trash already.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Smokinafattie said:


> One of the members here mentioned a very good idea a while back for this issue. He purchased a extra long drill bit and drills the cigar in question. The science behind it is that instead of just ramming a poker into it and pushing the tobacco the drill actually removes some tobacco freeing up the draw.
> I thought it was a great idea and have been wanting to try it.


That's what I do. Being a machinist, I grab a 8" long 1/16" drill bit to drill out any plugs. Works like a charm, and lasts forever. If funds are short, grab one of these. But if you got the cash, spring for one of Boom's draw pokers. They're extremely nice looking, have a handle (always nice) and work great.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Smokinafattie said:


> One of the members here mentioned a very good idea a while back for this issue. He purchased a extra long drill bit and drills the cigar in question. The science behind it is that instead of just ramming a poker into it and pushing the tobacco the drill actually removes some tobacco freeing up the draw.
> I thought it was a great idea and have been wanting to try it.


Boom's draw poker actually does this as it has flutes in it...


----------



## snappyfingers (Mar 14, 2010)

Smokinafattie said:


> One of the members here mentioned a very good idea a while back for this issue. He purchased a extra long drill bit and drills the cigar in question. The science behind it is that instead of just ramming a poker into it and pushing the tobacco the drill actually removes some tobacco freeing up the draw.
> I thought it was a great idea and have been wanting to try it.


That exactly what i do as well, takes a bit of skill, so maybe one should practice on lower level cigar.


----------



## Booya (Oct 31, 2006)

For a quick fix in the car I have a pair of needle nose pliers & pull a stem out, if you can find one. You usually can, and if you pull out a decent stem the cigar will draw like a straw... I also have a battery powered screwdriver type tool with a small drill bit attached. This is more effective than your average poker as it actually removes some of the tobacco causing the plug instead of just pushing it aside (which doesn't always hold).


----------



## HectorL (Oct 20, 2010)

+1 for the toothpick method, Ive done this twice and had great draws on once clogged smokes...


----------

